# Best Paint for the Conditions?



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

This is a personal project not work related. 

My dad and I are on opposite ends when discussing how to paint an older metal roof. It's atleast 60 yrs old. The owner (my great-aunt) is 93yrs old and doesn't want to invest in just changing to new baked on prepainted metal because of price and, well..bluntly stated, her age. She knows the kids will sell the property when her time is passed.

The first debate- Dad insists that Walmart's paint, supposedly made by Sherwin Williams, is just as good. I've used Walmart paint and found it to be thin and doesn't cover well. SW has never let me down so far. Walmart paint is what is on it now, and it's chipping off in hunks and blowing in the wind. Is that caused by the quality of the paint or the roof condition not being adequately prepped before the last time it was painted? Also, any brand that is proven to hold up well on metal roofs?

The second debate- To prime or not to prime. I say scrape, prime, paint. Dad wants to scrape and paint. Suggestions?

In addition to our naturally competitive humorous relationship, who's right isn't the important part. I also want to make sure her roof gets done correctly.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I think your solutions are closer to correct than your dad's. When the pros start answering you should bring him into the computer room and say..."see I told you so dad"...but in a kind, loving way:thumbup:


----------



## simmons (Mar 21, 2006)

Your Dad and you have some good issues to work on! First your Dad is right the Color Place paint is made by SW, but it is not formulated the same as A-100.If your paint is coming off in multiple pieces and is less than a few years old it sounds like more of a compatability issue.The old roof was probably painted with an oil base paint, weathered ,and was repainted without proper prep. I would probably pressure wash to remove all loose paint ,and oxidation, prime using an oil based primer that can be top coated with an acrylic paint, like Zinnser Cover stain . As far as which paint to buy that would depend on how long you want to keep the property. SW warranties their A-100 for 15 years when applied properly with two coats...


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

simmons said:


> Your Dad and you have some good issues to work on! First your Dad is right the Color Place paint is made by SW, but it is not formulated the same as A-100.If your paint is coming off in multiple pieces and is less than a few years old it sounds like more of a compatability issue.The old roof was probably painted with an oil base paint, weathered ,and was repainted without proper prep. I would probably pressure wash to remove all loose paint ,and oxidation, prime using an oil based primer that can be top coated with an acrylic paint, like Zinnser Cover stain . As far as which paint to buy that would depend on how long you want to keep the property. SW warranties their A-100 for 15 years when applied properly with two coats...


Thats some excellent advice. If you don't prime you will risk oxidization and peeling sooner than later.

SWP does make Wal-mart paint but it is equivalent to there lowest grade paint sold in their stores.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I try and stay out of this whole thing because I just get flack but I really think the cheep paint sucks. I read somewhere about solid content and less pigment or whatever. Makes no differance I just know that applying 15 coats of cheep paint sucks compaired to 2 coats of the good stuff. Just my opinion.:whistling


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

realpurty2 said:


> ...Dad insists that Walmart's paint, supposedly made by Sherwin Williams, is just as good...


:laughing: 
Spoken like a true Swamp Yankee (uh...frugal old dude)
No-one who has ever used both would ever utter the words "Walmart's paint", "Sherwin Williams", and "is just as good" in the same sentence

I've used both
They are not in the same league



> Dad wants to scrape and paint


Spoken like a true Swamp Yankee (uh...wow, it's like deja-vu)
< chuckles >

Really, you've got the right idea
Scraping and painting with W*M paint, you'll be lucky if it lasts till fall

A good primer and paint is really the best way


----------



## pdity (Apr 28, 2006)

yes wally world paint is made by SW. Would I use it? no most customers would kick me off their property.

As far as what to do about the roof. Presure wash with a vortex tip at least 3500 psi. prime rusted areas with sw's DTM red oxide primer, finish with two coat of DTM your choich of colors


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

[email protected]&R said:


> I try and stay out of this whole thing because I just get flack but I really think the cheep paint sucks. I read somewhere about solid content and less pigment or whatever. Makes no differance I just know that applying 15 coats of cheep paint sucks compaired to 2 coats of the good stuff. Just my opinion.:whistling



Your opinion is exactly right and further more, scientifically proven.


----------



## PaintersByHour (Jan 16, 2008)

*WalMarts Color Place Paints are made by Sherwin Williams.*

WalMarts Color Place Paints are made by Sherwin Williams. I have been painting for 17 years, and have used many brands. I have found that Color Place Paints when applied properly, are just as good as all the major brands. I'm not taking anything away from the major brands, but for the quality, and price Color Place Paint should be ranked up there with the best of them.

I have used their paints on both interiors, and exteriors sucsessfully. They also come with a warranty.


I found this tread online, and I want to sare it with you. Yahoo asks:
The question was.....*Can someone give me ideas on what color & brand to paint the exterior of my house and trim?*

Without going through every manufacturer product line(s) I will leave off with the big secret. Wal-Mart's *Color Place Paints* are made for them by Sherwin-Williams and it's S&W's best paint in those cans. The best part of this FYI is that you'll pay half the price at Wal-Mart for the same exact paint that you'll pay for in the Sherwin-Williams store


----------



## painter77 (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: Best paint for the conditions?*

Dad is right 

I'd say: scrape, clean/pressure-wash, and paint. Yet the topcoat is preferably oil-based and self-primed, such as Ben Moore IronClad LowLustre Metal/Wood Enamel (which is said to have primer and topcoat in one). 

Of course, a coat of high-quality primer is the best durability-wise --but there must be someone outthere that agrees with Dad..


----------

